# The sensation of jiggling



## plushkitty (Jun 13, 2017)

Does anyone else enjoy jiggling? I'm currently at my all time highest weight, and wow, the jiggling is real. Thighs, butt, belly, arms. Especially the belly. I've taken to unzipping my pants and letting my belly hang over them when I'm home for the day. It moves so much more that way! Then if I tie my shirt into a crop top, or tuck the excess fabric under my bra for the same effect, I can easily play with my belly and feel it bounce as I walk. 

Am I the only weirdo here who enjoys this?


----------



## Tad (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't have nearly so much to jiggle, but a big 'oh yah!' To enjoying the sensation when it does happen . (And yes, looking for opportunities to make it happen.)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 14, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Does anyone else enjoy jiggling? I'm currently at my all time highest weight, and wow, the jiggling is real. Thighs, butt, belly, arms. Especially the belly. I've taken to unzipping my pants and letting my belly hang over them when I'm home for the day. It moves so much more that way! Then if I tie my shirt into a crop top, or tuck the excess fabric under my bra for the same effect, I can easily play with my belly and feel it bounce as I walk.
> 
> Am I the only weirdo here who enjoys this?


 
You're not weird for enjoying to jiggle. It's a very enjoyable feeling to me too. As specially in loose fitting cloths or a dress. Belly bounce is the best


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 14, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Does anyone else enjoy jiggling? I'm currently at my all time highest weight, and wow, the jiggling is real. Thighs, butt, belly, arms. Especially the belly. I've taken to unzipping my pants and letting my belly hang over them when I'm home for the day. It moves so much more that way! Then if I tie my shirt into a crop top, or tuck the excess fabric under my bra for the same effect, I can easily play with my belly and feel it bounce as I walk.
> 
> Am I the only weirdo here who enjoys this?



You are certainly not the only one who enjoys it. I've been enjoying this for literally years. It's as much fun to me as any game, and almost as good at driving away sadness as lightly squeezing my own upper arm is (the ultimate therapy in my case.)


----------



## Fantasist (Jun 14, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> You are certainly not the only one who enjoys it. I've been enjoying this for literally years. It's as much fun to me as any game, and almost as good at driving away sadness as lightly squeezing my own upper arm is (the ultimate therapy in my case.)



I totally feel the same way about gently squeezing my upper arms. It's like having my own built-in stress ball.  Also, sometimes it's fun to jiggle dance before getting in the shower. It lightens my mood.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 14, 2017)

I enjoy the belly bounce quite a bit.
I think its funny because my belly will bounce up and down and my hips/butt go side to side all at the same time.
I guess thats because my thighs rub when I walk.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jun 14, 2017)

watch the jiggle! 

ahhh, it's fun even to just imagine it.

thank you ladies.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 14, 2017)

Fantasist said:


> I totally feel the same way about gently squeezing my upper arms. It's like having my own built-in stress ball.  Also, sometimes it's fun to jiggle dance before getting in the shower. It lightens my mood.



Oh, wow! I have to try that!


----------



## landshark (Jun 15, 2017)

I love watching my wife jiggle. 

Oddly enough, despite her not being as fond of her body/weight as she should be, she does sometimes really get into it. She'll tell me during sex to "go harder" and "make my fat jiggle" and stuff like that. Oh, and here's a fun fact: she has a tattoo of Tinkerbelle on her upper left butt cheek. Her favorite position during intimate moments is her on all 4's, me behind her. I like to give good robust thrusts and watch her butt jiggle. As it does, Tink "dances." This has resulted in the phrase "make Tinkerbelle dance" being code for "go have sex." 

Sorry I took a benign thread and made it X-rated.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 15, 2017)

HM that was an adorable description.


----------



## Van (Jun 21, 2017)

To be honest, sometimes I enjoy it, sometimes I don't. Either way I'm just going to embrace it.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm looking forward to getting fat enough that when I walk or make sudden movements my belly and chest will jiggle or ripple.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 28, 2017)

Ladies, do you wear spanx or shapewear at all?


----------



## Tracii (Jun 28, 2017)

I wear spanx during work hours.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 28, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I wear spanx during work hours.



Would you prefer to not wear them at work?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 10, 2017)

I love my jiggle, you should see when I brush my teeth, lol. 

I am definitely feeling the belly bounce too.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 11, 2017)

I have recently discovered maxi dresses. Best thing ever for letting my belly bounce!  (I didn't wear dresses for the longest time due to horrendous thigh chafing and a dislike of both bike shorts and shapewear.)

@biggirlluvher: I hate Spanx with a fierce and unholy passion. If other people like them that's cool, you do you, but oh my god I just can't breathe properly in those things!


----------



## hommecreux (Jul 26, 2017)

This might be odd... but I like the sensation too.... Hitting a bump in the car, walking swiftly around the house.... the small things.... 

When I go out in public, it's usually at least 2 layers, 1 of which is a thicker wicking shirt that has a little lycra to help keep everything down and in place and thick jeans, but at home? Forget about it. Single light t-shirt, and shorts to let everything go where it wants or bounce how it pleases. haha.... It's odd admitting this!


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2017)

I took the bus too and from work yesterday to have some quiet time to do some reading. The bus on the way home seemed to have no shocks left, and was incredibly bumpy and rough -- so much so that I couldn't read half of the time.

On the other hand, those times that it was too rough to read, it was rough enough to have my fatter parts bouncing, swaying, and jiggling quite a lot, so I don't know that I could have focused on reading right then anyway


----------



## TwoSwords (Aug 16, 2017)

Tad said:


> I took the bus too and from work yesterday to have some quiet time to do some reading. The bus on the way home seemed to have no shocks left, and was incredibly bumpy and rough -- so much so that I couldn't read half of the time.
> 
> On the other hand, those times that it was too rough to read, it was rough enough to have my fatter parts bouncing, swaying, and jiggling quite a lot, so I don't know that I could have focused on reading right then anyway



This is by far the best reason I have ever heard for not reading.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 16, 2017)

I love love LOVE this feeling! I've been really into my belly lately, When I'm eating I find my hands always going to my belly. I've gotten so big now I can really feel it when I'm walking too, its very erotic.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 23, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> I love my jiggle, you should see when I brush my teeth, lol.
> 
> I am definitely feeling the belly bounce too.



I love the idea of you jiggling brushing your teeth.:bow:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 24, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I love the idea of you jiggling brushing your teeth.:bow:



It's a lot of jiggle.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 24, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You're not weird for enjoying to jiggle. It's a very enjoyable feeling to me too. As specially in loose fitting cloths or a dress. Belly bounce is the best



This. I love the way my belly feels in soft cottons or a thin stretchy material.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 24, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> It's a lot of jiggle.



I'll bet *poke poke*.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Sep 18, 2017)

The jiggling sensation is real. I'm feeling it now more than ever even though I'm about 10lbs lighter than I thought I was. I have a 2xl basketball jersey that I like to wear because it makes me feel my most huge. It's the biggest size I've worn and feel my belly hang or jiggle a little as I move. The jersey is big enough to cover me comfortably but my belly's bigger size and shape shows more in it.

A few days ago, I noticed some jiggle action when I got out of my work clothes. I wasn't aware they were that tight on me. When I got undressed, I felt relief like never before to be out of them. I really felt the room temperature of my apartment against my skin along with some jiggle. It's also possibly because I happen to hate dressing business casual for work. Symbolically, it could have been me feeling relief from the restrictions of the work dress code, the stress of the day and joy of being back home.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 2, 2017)

while driving...moobs go boing boing boing.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 7, 2017)

I have been known to jiggle and squish myself when I'm home alone... or in the car... >_>


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 7, 2017)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> while driving...moobs go boing boing boing.


 


Leishycat said:


> I have been known to jiggle and squish myself when I'm home alone... or in the car... >_>


 
Jiggling while driving is a super fun experience I tend to pay more attention to it when I'm just a passenger though and not holding onto the wheel.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 7, 2017)

Kind of funny when you find another spot jiggling that didn't used to huh Amy Jo?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Oct 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Kind of funny when you find another spot jiggling that didn't used to huh Amy Jo?



Plenty of jiggle squished up next to the steering wheel *poke*


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Kind of funny when you find another spot jiggling that didn't used to huh Amy Jo?


 
That's happened a few times this year Tracii


----------



## AmandaLynn (Oct 8, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> That's happened a few times this year Tracii



*poke poke*


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 8, 2017)

Starting to happen again for me,belly is really bouncing up and down steps.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 8, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Starting to happen again for me,belly is really bouncing up and down steps.


 
Sounds like someone is enjoying themselves


----------



## AmandaLynn (Oct 8, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Sounds like someone is enjoying themselves




Very much so.


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 12, 2017)

just a quick thought, 

just a guy admiring the posts


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 12, 2017)

The jiggle is my favorite part of being huge!


----------



## fatgirlsarehot (Oct 15, 2017)

I love find/seeing another spot on a woman that didnt used to jiggle!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 17, 2017)

As you can see from the recent pic,yes enjoying as is the hubby.Maybe enjoying too much!Too much ice cream for sure!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Oct 17, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> As you can see from the recent pic,yes enjoying as is the hubby.Maybe enjoying too much!Too much ice cream for sure!



That is delightful!


----------

